
Prepare 3 Envelopes - olalonde
http://www.design.caltech.edu/erik/Misc/Prepare_3_Envelopes.html
======
dsirijus
I'd package them like Matryoshka dolls, to explicitly force ordering, since it
seems it is relevant in messages.

------
xabi
[http://laurencejarvikonline.blogspot.com.es/2007/09/putins-n...](http://laurencejarvikonline.blogspot.com.es/2007/09/putins-
next-step-prepare-three.html)

------
knb
If I remember right, this joke is also told in the Hollywood drug-flick
"Traffic", from 2000 or so. In the movie, the burnt-out drug czar of the old
US administration mentions this joke to his ambitious successor, played by
Michael Douglas.

------
cafard
First heard this as a Kruschev/Brezhnev joke.

